# Solved: Built-in Webcam not working



## danny21

hey, i have an hp g42 laptop with windows 7 and the webcam wont work. when i start up cyberlink youcam, it says: "Warning, No webcam detected. Try plugging in a webcam into your computer now. If you are using an integrated camera, make sure that it is turned on". It worked when i first got my computer for a few months, then it stopped. I havent used it for a few months because of this problem. Please help me! Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## TheShooter93

There should be more to that model number.

If you can't find it, can you find the product number on the PC?

It should look like this:


----------



## danny21

on the bottom theres a sticker, on it it says the product key, and numbers next to and under the barcodes. is that what you're talking about?


----------



## TheShooter93

Yes, I need the product key or the full model number.


----------



## Lance1

What are you doing posting the install key for the world to see? Delete it right away.

TheShooter93, you should know better then to ask danny21 to post the product key!


----------



## Lance1

danny21, Go into the device manager, *Windows key + Pause Break* *\ Device Manager *Are there any exclamation marks by the web cam?


----------



## danny21

when i went to device manager i didnt see the camera but i saw "Universal Serial Bus controllers" and under that theres 3 things that say "Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller" and 4 that say "Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller". all of them have the exclamation marks in front of them.


----------



## Lance1

Thanks Danny21. We are talking about a built in we can aren't we? As for the USB's double click on one of the problem controllers. In Device Status, What does it say?


----------



## Lance1

What is the exact model of the system? Go *HERE* and pick it out.


----------



## danny21

yeah its built in. what do you mean the problem controllers and device status? and i didnt see it on the list but under the keyboard it says "G42-415DX Notebook PC"


----------



## Lance1

danny21 said:


> yeah its built in. what do you mean the problem controllers and device status? and i didnt see it on the list but under the keyboard it says "G42-415DX Notebook PC"


That's the one Danny21. Just for an example, say that this controller in the image is the problem. Double click it and the properties box will open. Highlight whats in the Device Status and past it here.


----------



## danny21

ok all of them say:

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)


----------



## Lance1

Go *HERE* and follow the troubleshooting steps there for Code 19. Keep us posted OK!


----------



## TheShooter93

Lance1 said:


> What are you doing posting the install key for the world to see? Delete it right away.
> 
> TheShooter93, you should know better then to ask danny21 to post the product key!


I misunderstood the OP and used the wrong term, my apologies. I needed the information like that represented in the screenshot I posted.

Of course I wouldn't want them to post the validation key for their OS.

Again, sorry for the trouble _danny21_ and _Lance1_.


----------



## danny21

no its cool, and I GOT IT! thank you soo much!! hahahaha im so happy, it didnt work for like 6 months! THIS IS AWESOME lol


----------



## TheShooter93

danny21 said:


> no its cool, and I GOT IT! thank you soo much!! hahahaha im so happy, it didnt work for like 6 months! THIS IS AWESOME lol


I'm glad you were able to get your webcam to work. :up:

But no, it really is a bigger mistake on my part than you may realize. I did know better, just an unfortunate problem with communication, not intention.

Anyway, have fun with your webcam, and if you're satisfied, you can go ahead and mark this thread as solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button in the top-left corner of the thread.


----------



## danny21

thanks and like i said its ok, thanks for trying to help. and thanks lance1 you really helped me. now i can put music on my phone cause the usb ports are working again haha


----------



## Lance1

Your most welcome Danny21! Love it when things work.


----------

